# Windows 10 Creators Update / Wlan Stick wird nicht automatisch erkannt



## Rwest (17. Juli 2017)

Guten Tag,

nach meinem Windows 10 Creators Update wird mein Fritz Wlan Stick 430 nicht mehr nach dem starten automatisch erkannt.

Ich muss auf CD Laufwerk klicken und dort befindet sich eine PUSHINST.exe dann dauert es etwa 2-3min und dann funktioniert der Stick.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ?


----------



## Shortgamer (17. Juli 2017)

Treiber aktualisieren hilft.

FRITZ!WLAN Stick installieren | FRITZ!WLAN Stick | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Rwest (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

Treiber aktualisieren hat leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## janni851 (17. Juli 2017)

Kann zwar nicht helfen aber würde mich Mal einklinken, habe den gleichen Stick + Windows 10 und brauche immer mehrere Anläufe, bis der Stick eine Verbindung herstellt. Einzig was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ich den PC starte und der Anmeldebildschirm eine Zeitlang offen ist, ist die Verbindung sofort da. Ich meine auch das es auf der AVM Seite Workarounds gibt, aber bin grade am Handy und kann nicht genau suchen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwest (20. Juli 2017)

Push / aktuell leider immernoch keine Lösung gefunden


----------



## Shortgamer (21. Juli 2017)

Dann ist es vielleicht an der Zeit den Hersteller zu kontaktieren. 
Das sollte eigentlich sowieso die erste Anlaufstelle sein.


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Juli 2017)

FRITZ!WLAN Stick wird am USB-Anschluss nicht automatisch erkannt | FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 430 | AVM Deutschland
WLAN-Verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden | FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 430 | AVM Deutschland
Haufiger Abbruch der WLAN-Verbindung | FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 430 | AVM Deutschland
AV Programm mal kurzzeitig deaktivieren.


----------



## stefamicha (22. Dezember 2017)

Ist zwar schon etwas her aber vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand nach einer Lösung:

Folgendes hat bei mir geholfen, nachdem der Stick manuell installiert wurde:
- im "Systemsteuerung\Hardware und Sound\Gerätemanager" die ausgeblendeten Geräte anzeigen (unter dem Menüpunkt "Ansicht")
- bei DVD/CD-ROM-Laufwerke taucht jetzt ein "Fritz"-Laufwerk auf.
- dieses mit "rechtsklick" deinstallieren

Gruß


----------

